# South CA or AZ for Thanksgiving?



## DorotaG (Feb 10, 2011)

We are planning a trip for Thanksgiving this year. I wanted to go to Mexico or Hawaii, but my DH has different idea  ... Hawaii is really out since the tickets for 4 would cost us too much and I would rather go there for 2 weeks (it is a long flight from Midwest). Mexico, he says, we have done several times, he wants to go somewhere else... Not Florida, no Caribbeans either (visited too many times)... He tells me where he does not want to go, but not where he would like to go!   
The only idea he suggested was either CA or AZ. Wouldn't it be too cold there? We like warm weather! It would be 4 of us (2 kids, DD17 and DS11). We like active vacations. 
Any ideas? I have to hurry, I am sure it will be fairly difficult to book something for Thanksgiving. I can use RCI points or weeks.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not really sure where you could go and guarantee it to be warm over Thanksgiving.  Southern CA could very likely be warm.  I know I spent many a Thanksgiving in short sleeves there.  As for AZ it probably depends on where you'd be going.


----------



## debraxh (Feb 10, 2011)

We went to Palm Springs over thanksgiving a couple of years ago.  Weather was very nice -- warm, not hot.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 10, 2011)

debraxh said:


> We went to Palm Springs over thanksgiving a couple of years ago.  Weather was very nice -- warm, not hot.



I second this. Palm Springs area is lovely at Thanksgiving.  

We were in Phoenix a few Thanksgivings ago and it was cool for us (we live here in LA).

So, I agree that Palm Springs is a great area in the fall/winter season.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2011)

My vote would be for San Diego area. There is just SOOO much to do/see.

Jim Ricks


----------



## maja651 (Feb 10, 2011)

I live in Tucson and Thanksgiving can be hit or miss.  This year, it was absolutely beautiful, i believe it was in the high 70s, low 80s, but we have had years where it is cold (for us wimpy Arizonans).  If you want a guarantee of warm weather, I would think BOTH CA and AZ are out that time of year.

Michelle


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 10, 2011)

My first choice would be San Diego hands down. We lived in San Diego for several years and now live just an hour away. We also live an hour from Palm Springs. We frequently visit both San Diego and Palm Springs for 3 day getaways.

Palm Springs will be warmer than San Diego but I don't think your kids would be too crazy about it that time of the year. There is not much for them to do compared to San Diego. The weather in November is typically pretty nice but no guarantees. It is generally considerably warmer just a few miles inland. Palm Springs is the warmest place in the western United States. However, San Diego should be fine.

San Diego is a great city with lots to do and see.

What would you like to do?


----------



## DorotaG (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, everybody! My DH is being very difficult, usually I don't have to go through this, I just tell him where we are going and he packs his bag.
What we like: we love water with all water sports which most likely will not be possible, sightseeing, hiking, theatre and shows, pretty much anything that gets us moving. We have been to Disneyland before and frequently go to Disney World so this would not be in our itinerary during this trip. We've been to San Diego Zoo but it was a long time ago (before our son was born) and we possibly will do it again. Any other ideas? I guess I should check first what is available in the area.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 10, 2011)

Since you like water (and I missed you have younger children) then I agree with others San Diego may be a better option than Palm Springs.  

My only complaint with SD is that the weather may not be as good as PS at that time of year.  

Their weather is similar to ours here in South LA County, and I have barbequed twice on Thanksgiving, so the weather can be quite pleasant.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 10, 2011)

BTW -Don't we don't call it South, it's "Southerrn California" and we say "The" 10 not I 10 . . . .  and don't call it Frisco


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 11, 2011)

Rent_Share said:


> BTW -Don't we don't call it South, it's "Southerrn California" and we say "The" 10 not I 10 . . . .  and don't call it Frisco



Who said South? Rick said South LA County which is 100% correct. I also didn't see any references to I 10 or "Frisco".


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 11, 2011)

DorotaG said:


> Thanks, everybody! My DH is being very difficult, usually I don't have to go through this, I just tell him where we are going and he packs his bag.
> What we like: we love water with all water sports which most likely will not be possible, sightseeing, hiking, theatre and shows, pretty much anything that gets us moving. We have been to Disneyland before and frequently go to Disney World so this would not be in our itinerary during this trip. We've been to San Diego Zoo but it was a long time ago (before our son was born) and we possibly will do it again. Any other ideas? I guess I should check first what is available in the area.



Based on what you have said, I would pick downtown San Diego. There are 2 timeshare resorts right downtown in the Gaslamp area. There is lots to do within walking distance. San Diego is a great city for walking.

Our favorite attraction is Sea World which the kids would love as well as the adults. The USS Midway is another good attraction ( you can walk to it ). The zoo has changed a lot since you last saw it and is well worth visiting. There are so many things to do and see.

http://www.midway.org/

http://www.seaworld.com/sandiego/

One of our favorite things to do is take the Coronado Ferry to Coronado Island. You can walk down to the ferry at the foot of Broadway next to the Broadway Pier. Take the ferry across to Coronado and walk down Orange Avenue to the famous historic Hotel Del Coronado. Very interesting and the public beach in front of the hotel is rated the best beach in California by the Travel Channel. We like to eat lunch or dinner at Miguel's Cocina across the street for the Hotel Del Coronado. Very good Mexican food, nice ambiance and reasonable prices.


----------



## KevJan (Feb 11, 2011)

How much and how strenuous of hiking do you like to do? What are the ages of the children? Have you thought about the national parks in southern Utah? We usually, but not always, have pretty warm weather. We've even had Thanksgiving dinner outside a few times. Last year I remember my grandchildren making "caves and forts" out of leaves in my backyard while the adults watched the football game. There is a traditional "Turkey Day Football Game" at the high school at noon and everyone goes in their shirtsleeves. We have traditionally done a family hike at Zions National Park sometime during the Thanksgiving weekend too. What I'm trying to point out is how great our weather is during that time of year. Of course there is sometimes an early cold snap that changes things but not usually.


----------



## DorotaG (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, I have Gaslamp Plaza Suites (#3032), 1 bdrm on hold. Off to read some reviews!


----------



## ricoba (Feb 11, 2011)

DorotaG said:


> OK, I have Gaslamp Plaza Suites (#3032), 1 bdrm on hold. Off to read some reviews!



From what I have read here, that's a good choice.  I do know it's in a great location right in the heart of the SD Gaslamp District.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 11, 2011)

Wonderful place, great central location. Might be a bit small with teenage youngsters, but much to do thereabouts. We did a walking tour with volunteers. Maybe a football game. Certainly the Zoo, aircraft and car museums, Arboretum, Japanese Garden, Nat'l History Museums all in Balboa Park. Lunch at Prado. Wild Animal Park a short ride away. Coronado. Sea World. Right now I'd stay away from Tijuana, but ymmv.

I think you made a great choice.... Jim


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 11, 2011)

Excellent location, but I agree, small unit for a couple and teens. You might try getting a 2 bedroom at Welk Escondido Villas (the older villas are the nicest and are huge!). You are 30 minutes from Sea World, close to Animal Park, there are pool and water slides at the resort and it is actually a resort, not just a city timeshare and very relaxing.
Liz


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 11, 2011)

DorotaG said:


> OK, I have Gaslamp Plaza Suites (#3032), 1 bdrm on hold. Off to read some reviews!



Congrats, We own at Gaslamp Plaza Suites. We have owned there since it first opened several years ago.

Not all the units are small. They have several different floor plans.

http://www.gaslampplaza.com/floorplan.html

They used to have 2 BR units but I don't see them on their floor plans.

I don't recommend Lawrence Welk in your case because it is not really near anything. It is 40 miles to downtown San Diego and the traffic can be brutal. Even the Wild Animal Park is not that close. There is nothing like being downtown where you can get out and walk to a lot of attractions, restaurants, etc.

They also a free continental breakfast every morning on the roof. The usual cereal, juice, etc.


----------

